

Ask HN: Review my start-up - miriamglassman

Flatter Me has been running for 6 months now  http://www.flattermecalls.com. I am presented with a few key challenges right now.<p>Sales range from women of all ages, men of all ages, corporate accounts etc...The data is so diverse and spread out that I am working at figuring out the best ways to reach such a mass audience and building a consistent traffic flow.<p>Currently, I am relying on word of mouth and PR. I've had success with tradional media (TV, radio, newspapers)etc...<p>What other methods of building awareness have worked for you? 
I am negative on advertising. Should I be? Which channels have been successful for you? Any recommendations for gaining more online exposure?<p>Those are some questions I am facing, but please feel free to contribute any and all feedback.<p>Thank you!<p>http://www.flattermecalls.com
======
mikerhoads
I do not understand the demand for this service so I would have a hard time
analyzing this too much.

One thing that sticks out at me, your masthead banner is a dorky guy making a
dorky face holding a phone. It should be an attractive male or female
(preferably one of each) making a genuinely nice smile. You want the person to
look like something that average guy or girl would actually want to receive a
telephone call. I would not ever want to receive a phone call from your
current model for any reason.

------
entangld
Seems like people don't understand it so I'll give try to give some useful
advice.

Listening to the call, the first thing I think of is women in offices.
Probably some of the most marginalized and unappreciated people in the
workforce. Constantly buying each other cakes and going overboard for birthday
celebrations. Wherever you can find that demographic (places that sell
desserts, salons, etc). You have a good price point for working to middle
class women of all kinds.

It's a thoughtful product so I would honestly focus on women. Online you
should be able to target them at places where they can buy gifts, etc...

As HN becomes more popular I think the feed we'll get more ASK HN questions
than posts.

~~~
miriamglassman
Yes, it is often being used in the office environment. It's a creative and fun
way to send a message. That is an area I am considering putting more effort on
(sold a few big companies corporate packages too). I really appreciate the
feedback.

------
atehleb2
really dislike the sample call..sorry the caller wasnt completely sure what to
talk about..and was stumbling..have a nice call that the caller has prepared
for properly..and one that reflect all aspects of your company..from
professionalism to using the right flattery technique..not using the same
words again and again...make the sample call bulletproof It will buy you your
customers, invest in it more Regarding marketing, youll have to be creative in
targeting specific areas such as surprise a friend, surprise your
wife/husband, team building etc, researching similar areas and looking at all
the data to see which kind of people are interested should help you a lot.
Your collected data is your best friend

~~~
miriamglassman
Thank you as per your feedback as per sample call.

------
RexM
The first thing I think of is using this to prank friends... it's like a gag
gift at spencer's gifts.

~~~
miriamglassman
Yes, many people use it because they find the idea funny. And it is fun call
to get. People always laugh a lot.But there are a lot of very serious calls
too. Customers see it as a different way to send a message. Like a card or
telegram etc...

------
pbj
Clicky: <http://www.flattermecalls.com>

------
ashishg
Feels like there's no hook. One time use, and that's it.

